# Crying EVERYDAY. please help



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

My Choco has gotten back on the habit of crying. I don't know what is bothering her and it really bothers me. She started this a few months ago when I was in school and would cry all day long when I wasn't home. We moved her cage to a different room and she seemed to forget the habit. Now she is at it again. The only way she will stop crying is if I take her to my room and nap with her in my bed. Also when she is eating or playing she does not cry. I try to distract her as much as I can with toys but she is not a bird to be interested in them. She has never played with a single toy I have bought her and I have tried all different types of toys to try to find something she likes. She likes to stay out perching on peoples shoulder 24/7 and the only toys she will play with is my computer keyboard or my hair ties. I'm at the end of the rope here. She is in good weight and flies around all the time. Also she will start crying in the morning and stop around 4pm. I really don't know what to do and really need some advice. My conclusion so far is that she may be bored or frustrated/stressing over something but she doesn't want to play with toys either because she wants out of the cage ALL DAY. I can't figure out what is going on with her. 

Please help me I would hate for my Choco to get chronic depression or stress or whatever this is.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you sure she's making distressed noises and not hormonal ones? Can you post a video?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_34OTBhRR0&feature=youtu.be

I just took this video a a minute ago.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't call that crying. She's just making conversation.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh that's quiet compared to mine... That just sounds like normal tiel sounds... She looks relaxed and happy to me.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's very quiet compared to my four, as well. When Coco wants attention (even though he gets as much as he wants lol) he whines and cries like a spoiled little kid. I've definitely heard worse.

Usually single 'tiels cry more, too. When I only had one cockatiel, he would scream for me as loud as he could whenever I went out of his sight, even for just a moment. That stopped when I got a second one.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree that none of that sounds distressed. It actually seems likely to me that she got somewhat stressed by the new environment when you moved her, so she was quiet until it became familiar but then was comfortable enough to make noise again. My girls are like this too -- I used to think Odette hated me giving her scritches because she makes little squeaky noises the whole time. But then one day I caught her making those noises while she was playing with a toy and preening, so I've learned that they're actually happy noises. Tiels just make noise, and it doesn't always require our attention.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, it turns out I'm lucky...Murray's normal noises are much throatier and softer than this, and she only does them in the morning or when she's flock calling. Still, Choco doesn't look unhappy here, and the fact that she does this during a set time of the day is similar to Murray. Murray's chirp time is from wakeup to about noon. 

As for the rest - wanting to be out of the cage all the time, preferring company to toys and most other things - I think that's just the way single birds are. I can certainly relate. There is no way Murray would stay in her cage contentedly while I was home, or even in another room sometimes! In the afternoon she can be persuaded to remain on her cage and nap while I cook dinner or do chores elsewhere, but she'd rather be napping on me. Since she's a single bird and I'm a single owner, she's bonded to me and wants us to be together 24/7. That's quite natural I think. I wouldn't freak out just yet.


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

She seems happy to me. She's even a but fluffed up! 
My Danno always chirped when she was alone bu now we have a second tiel and it doesn't happen anymore. 

Just now, writing this, she made similar sounds like yours. I wouldn't worry!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies.  It does make me feel better that those are not distressed sounds. I felt like she wanted/needed something but I had no idea what that was and that she kept crying over not getting the comfort she wanted. 

I have had two tiels before her as some of you may remember, and none of them did this. Just as I thought I had these birds figured out it seems there is still alot to learn haha.  
So when she does this then, do I just let her be? She has definitely slowed down on it the last couple days. She didn't even chirp that way today!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Vickitiel said:


> Usually single 'tiels cry more, too. When I only had one cockatiel, he would scream for me as loud as he could whenever I went out of his sight, even for just a moment. That stopped when I got a second one.


That is exactly how my poor little Waka was.  He would cry the second someone walked out the room. He didn't take being alone easily so he would have lunch and dinner with us and sleep right by my bed! I miss him dearly. 

As far as Choco goes, she is not a single bird. I also have a sun conure, Pompeii, and a lovebird, Lazy. My lovebird LOVES Choco but Choco avoids him at all costs. She isn't interested in the other birds at all, she bites Lazy when he approaches her! She just wants people, people, people. haha I love her


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Just throwing my comments in a bit late: she looks/sounds happy to me, too


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Nothing wrong with your tiel.  Mine was screaming like that yesterday, when he heard we had visitors that didn't come upstairs to say hello. (But really, I couldn't ask the electrician to do that)


----------



## BeckyW (Jan 1, 2016)

My cockatiels make those noises too. One of females sound like a squeaky toy, it is so cute. Your tiel is beautiful and looks very happy and healthy to me.


----------

